# Discovering Moscow(formerly-Closer Moscow)



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

All previous pics(from November 2009) are here
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1013701


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

New pics from art-moscow and museon park are coming....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Famous stunning stalinist buildings on Victory Sq
















KGB listened to thoughts of this guy, and this is why he looks like this
























Love that pic... Sparrows in cafe








People dont want to take care of stalinist building, this is why they're collapsing








Moscow IBC








From my school
















Typical class-stand in school, and OMG, class is called Apple(!!) and Master Card(!!)


----------



## Joulupukki (Jul 2, 2009)

del


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Venezuelan guys
























































































































President-Hotel, built in 1987








Legendary Felix Dzerszhinsky, founder of NKVD-KGB-FSB
































Gorky
















One more statue, which was moved to here
















Stalin without nose
































































Kalinin
























Victims of Stalinist regime
















'Employees only"


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

*Art-Moscow*

Moscow IBC








There was very big line/quene to that exhibition 
















































































Gas-Putin








Huge-little crowd








Moderni-Ass-ion
















Pictures, drawn by tadjik workers, 
Prohorov's campaign
































































































































2 flats-Russian and soviet

















































































































































Victory Park


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Bonus


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Ive uploaded all pics, now you can discuss


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Joulupukki said:


> Not the first time when i hear that Moscow and Russia is 2 different things. I just disagree. I can say the same about NYC and United States, cause I've lived there for 2 years. It's quite different in all concepts: culture, architecture, atmosphere.. But what i can say about Moscow, its the most Russian city in Russia  yeah its a capital and very very big city, thats why it have a higher standard of living for 3-5% of its population and you can get impression that people in Moscow a little more gloomy and unhappy than elsewhere in this country.. but it have the same style, same atmosphere, same people with the great Russian soul


Sorry, but most russians think so...
People from moscow think that living outside Moscow is like living in 3rd wor;d
And people from other cities really hate Moscow(and some of them move to Moscow) because it soaks money from them, ordinary Russians. 
And now they live like in heaven 
But in my opinion Moscow is mini-Russia for me(i mean city of very big contrasts)
even in luxury districts, there can be very dusty and scary places, and historic houses with terrible communications
(but really, Moscow life and Russian life are 2 different things)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Moscow, levanix


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I love the art exhibition! GasPutin 

Moscow looks very impressive and beautiful. Your pictures are so good.

But what was that about apple and mastercard in the classroom:?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Moscow, levanix


Thank you, but that thread doesnt seem to be popular in the UK section here. as on Digital Spy(so, it was very popular a couple of months ago)...

Now some dumb girls think that my pics are just "party shots" hno:
Very well....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Wapper said:


> I love the art exhibition! GasPutin
> 
> Moscow looks very impressive and beautiful. Your pictures are so good.
> 
> But what was that about apple and mastercard in the classroom:?


Admins of that state school(where I study) dont know what the hell is copyright :lol:
Interesting, but this is name of the class


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice pictures - especially those of Gorky Park. I have some childhood memories from this park.. I'm glad measures are being made to improve it!

Hoping to go back to Moscow again soon


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice photos around the park!!:cheers:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

City of Rain said:


> Nice pictures - especially those of Gorky Park. I have some childhood memories from this park.. I'm glad measures are being made to improve it!
> 
> Hoping to go back to Moscow again soon


So, all rides here had been demolished..

Now Gorky Park is turning into a place of cultural rest, as it was in 30s,50s-70s

Now there's big change, and if earlier only foreigners and people from Russia liked to visit this park, so, now everyone's coming

Especially, it became one of favorite places for hipsters)) (among with Red October Factory )


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, I remember going on the rides as a kid.. will they not be relocated to VDNKh, though?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

City of Rain said:


> Yeah, I remember going on the rides as a kid.. will they not be relocated to VDNKh, though?


They have their own rides,and so there are still lots of rides around Moscow
And for example, near my house and Victory Park


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

here's my little update

Take attention: I improved and adjusted my pics by Paint.NET 
So, then, they doesnt look so amateur 

Tsvetnoy Shopping Centre, 
































Press stand. From above....
























































































City Navigation
































Trolls are coming....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

so, tell me, how good are those pics, compared to old ones?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Thanks to Sobyanin(our mayor) for all those nice playgrounds, like in the West
















It reminds me of some UFO
















Victory Park's Central Monument








I was witness of consecration of new bells on St.George Church, also kids were allowed to ring them


































View to South-Western Moscow
















Golden Autumn and Moscow IBC








Victory Monument
































My favoutie pic








Street Life








































Lovely autumn


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

the most interesting thing here is that I improved a quality of my pics, and nobody dont want even to comment.....


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

Great photos  will hopefully get my visa soon so I can go back to Moscow.. I would appreciate some more streetscape photos from the city centre.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

And what about my earlier pics on page 2?(from the centre)

Anyways, i will....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

so, why, people, dont discuss my pics......


----------



## Joulupukki (Jul 2, 2009)

how do you think hno:


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

levaniX said:


> Thanks to Sobyanin(our mayor) for all those nice playgrounds, like in the West


What?Are you really thinks that some new playgrounds in city is all cuz Sobynin?Pathetic.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Vandoren said:


> What?Are you really thinks that some new playgrounds in city is all cuz Sobynin?Pathetic.


so, why do u think so?

I know that Sobyanin's Moscow Government depends on federal government, Luzhkov was independent,
but all those new tourist signs are very ugly....which is not definitely good, also there are very massive problems with city navigation here....


----------



## Vandoren (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually Lushkov wasn't independent,but at least he was elected.Sobyanin is new guy in town and only thing that he done it's shity road tile in centre.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Vandoren said:


> Actually Lushkov wasn't independent,but at least he was elected.Sobyanin is new guy in town and only thing that he done it's shity road tile in centre.


Stop stereotyping your mind!
If some ideologist said you that road tile in Moscow is ugly, you just start to believe in that.(and lots and lots of people) 
If you had dirty yard, and then it got cleaner and prettier,and roads are fixed you say that oh, nothing has changed, what does it mean? 
I dont argue about some problems exist with that tile
(and fail with road for cyclist, as you remember)

1. Not only in centre, everywhere in Moscow 
2. So, Road tile on Kutuzov Ave was installed in 2009, before Sobyanin 
3. That road tile is quite good, european(Amsterdam, berlin) road tile doesnt require for moscow roads(it will look quite weird and terrible) .....(maybe Petersburg's Nevsky can be example for central streets)
4. There was some Luzhkov's Road tile which is very ugly(in couple of places)

Just look at those changes(on railway stations for example)

Isnt it awesome?
































|There were illegal taxies

































So, you didnt notice the changes, and probably, havent been to renewed Gorky Park


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

I have to say, Moscow has a very nice autumn cover.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

manrush said:


> I have to say, Moscow has a very nice autumn cover.


Totally agreed with you.....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice pics, I notice you took a number of shots of the pavement...


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Linguine said:


> Thanks for the nice pics, I notice you took a number of shots of the pavement...


Thanks, but those pics with pavement are not mine, i found the best ones on Russian Forum


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

levanix - you have, certainly, improved the quality of your latest photographs.

What comes through to me is two things:

1. Your pride in your city

2. The warmth and feeling of solidarity amongst the people. I really liked your video of Gorky Park - such a lively hub for the people of Moscow.


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> levanix - you have, certainly, improved the quality of your latest photographs.
> 
> What comes through to me is two things:
> 
> 1. Your pride in your city


Considering username, levanix should be a Georgian  
BTW, there are plenty of high quality postcard pictures of Moscow on this forum, perhaps people want to see another Moscow, and don't care about low quality pictures


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

void0 said:


> Considering username, levanix should be a Georgian
> BTW, there are plenty of high quality postcard pictures of Moscow on this forum, perhaps people want to see another Moscow, and don't care about low quality pictures


So, im only half-georgian, and dont know my father language, but half-Belarussian, my former surname was Kirichuk,


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> levanix - you have, certainly, improved the quality of your latest photographs.
> 
> What comes through to me is two things:
> 
> ...


Thank you, now professionals and creators of top threads really like it, at least, that means something


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

...
(Update from Moscow IBC is coming, stay tuned)


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Moscow streets

















There was excellent weather in Moscow, when i was taking pics in Moscow and went for a walk to Moscow IBC
Awesome sunny weather!
Kutuzov Ave
















































































Me and my shadow
























































































































































Classical view to the Moscow IBC
















































































































































AfiMall City








































This is, probably, the first time when these girls see 3d glasses
























































Inside of the City of Capitals
























What a lovely sunset!








































































































This is why i hate my neariest(to my home) underground station


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

So, here's moscow city life vid





(sorry for one fail at the starting of the video)


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

BTW, i will have HD cam next week, and will take another moscow vid
(new update is on last page)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some great images there.

The skyscrapers look interesting - and seem to be going up very fast.

Everywhere looks so much better in the sunshine


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Some great images there.
> 
> The skyscrapers look interesting - and seem to be going up very fast.
> 
> Everywhere looks so much better in the sunshine


Once again, thank you


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

So, tomorrow there will be unusual update...
I'll post there pics from Kantemirovskaya military base,
you will find out why road tile here is awful(as in all military bases around Russia)


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

That military division really reminds me of North Korea
(though it's the best tank division in Russia, and all military bases around ex-USSR look like this, they look kinda abadoned, and road tile is terrible everywhere)









































Look at that gas station(gas for tanks)








In the museum of the division, it's nice, btw

























I think, all people from Moscow have iPads and iPhones
Because Medvedev loves Apple products so much








Doesnt it remind you of something?
You're wrong, this just was a fireshow......









And ok, video of it


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I know you can find it very boring("Oh, im pacifist), though it's pretty interesting, so, ill take my new pics in 2 weeks, or even a week probably.....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today is the great holiday of Russia, National Unity Day
Unfortunately, some russians still dont know their own history, and still think that we celebrate the October Revolution Day))

I want to tell u a history of this holiday
So, as you know, Ivan the Terrible was so terrible that all his sons died, one was killed by Tsar, second had epilepsy, 3rd didnt die, but he was weak, and also he was Tsar of Russia, but then it leads to absolute chaos and hunger in the country, Northern Russia is devastated, then Rurikovichs dynasty ends, but relative Boris Godunov became tsar of Russia, that also leads to absolute chaos and hunger, 

Meanwhile, Poles decided to use the situation, and invasion to Russia begins
LzheDmitri(fake succesor of Ivan the Terrible) came to Russia, people had no TV, newspapers, and they thought that he was true succesor

Meanwhile, one more relative of Rurukovichs became the Tsar, he was able to control the country, but boyars(kinda MPs) decided to rebel, and got him out of the trone, then they started to share the country with each other.

Then Lzhedmitry reached Moscow, and became a tsar of all Russia(for few months), russia becane catholic country, also he married Mnishek, succesor of Polish Trone...

Then boyars rebelled, and pushed him out.... that also leads to absolute chaos

Then Lzhedmitry II becomes the the tsar+


Seems this is the end of Russia, and if it would continue, you wouldnt hear about Russia, USSR, and famous meme "In Soviet Russia" , Russia would be catholic and so on

BUT
Ordinary people decided to save the country from chaos, 
militia was created in Nizhny Novgorod...
Militia was headed by Minin and Pozharsky....

They reached Moscow, and got Lzhedmitry out of Russia, then new dynasty begins, called Romanovs....

*Photos, btw, are coming *


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

So, i was on United Russia concert, Mayor of Moscow and pro-Kremlin people also were here 

















Oh, God, toilet line
































Oh, god, pro-kremlin young chavsactivists!!!! Outrageous!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Also 2 videos








(taken by my friend, but my idea)


----------



## Vlad8 (Mar 6, 2011)

russia and romania has similar arhitecture


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Vlad8 said:


> russia and romania has similar arhitecture


Oh, lol.....
it's so obvious, just because it's influenced by Soviet Union))


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some interesting images.

Russia has, certainly, had a volatile history of power struggles.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Some interesting images.
> 
> Russia has, certainly, had a volatile history of power struggles.


Thank you so much.
There, in Russia, wasnt even a century without any wars and conflicts!
It's a well-known fact!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Now im uploading my pics....

You'll find out that now Moscow is so crazy of New Year celebrations and Chrisrmas trees
Government decided to use world cities experience


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

My yard is pretty cure, isnt it








Christmas tree (tallest in moscow) is under construction, Moscows getting ready








































































Big moscow contrasts
















Gorbushka- One of the largest computer, electronic markets in Europe
































Specially for* openlyJane*, Liverpool Multimedia Content 








And fake Big Ben 
























This is just a bus stop


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I told ya
























LOL


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting pictures from Moscow.

Looks like the weather is about to become very cold?

What is the Liverpool multimedia sign about? In the store?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Interesting pictures from Moscow.
> 
> Looks like the weather is about to become very cold?
> 
> What is the Liverpool multimedia sign about? In the store?


No, its over -1/1 C now, even too warm for the Nov, you know

There should have been the first snow, but so, we have some snow, but it melts though, hope December will bring real snow

So, Liverpool Multimedia is just another shop with lots of CDs/DVDs and another stuff


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Hey, everyone!
I took lots of pics around Kutuzov Ave today
Stay tuned!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Meanwhile, Moscow's getting ready to New Year celebrations
















And meanwhile, state duma (also presedential) elections are coming and bilboards of the United Russia are too nasty and theyre everywhere, because i see *only them * on the streets 
































Oh, that thing shows us traffic on 3rd Transport Circle


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

This is what happens when president goes to the Kremlin





































































"Hipster", "Cool" place, Pioneer Cinema+some hipster book store is here


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely day 

I like the photo of the cluster of tall buildings.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Lovely day
> 
> I like the photo of the cluster of tall buildings.


Oh, thank you, did you mean Moscow IBC, right?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

And unfortunately, only OpenlyJane comments my pics...
Id like to see liver discussion here


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today Ive been to Moscow's historical centre, and saw long quene to the cathedral(over 2 km), stay tuned, now im uploading my pics


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

One of my most favourite streets of Moscow-Ostozhenka


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Then, i saw loooong quenue to Cincture of the Theotokos, you know that;s just 2 km, you know, this is just madness

































































































































































































































This is what people think about our goverment


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Sorry for my annoyance, but this thread now should be interesting for you, because there's finally historical centre, i havent been there for really long time


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

levaniX said:


>


I like Dunkin Donuts.:cheers:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

LOL, thank you for your comments though!!))


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some particularly interesting images in this batch; and some impressive buildings. I would like to see more of the historic core. :cheers:

Why have you not been there for so long?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Some particularly interesting images in this batch; and some impressive buildings. I would like to see more of the historic core. :cheers:
> 
> Why have you not been there for so long?


So, I was too lazy to go to the centre, so i was taking pics for 2 months in nearby districts to my house ....

Though it's centre, but not yet historical core


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some interesting photos here, thanks!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Jonesy55 said:


> Some interesting photos here, thanks!


You're welcome!
Thanks for those comments, guys!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Yesterday I've taken a plenty of new pics around historical core, and walked over 15 km...

Stay tuned!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

...


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Poverty contrasts


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Previous pics of my todays photoset are on previous photoset
<--------------


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Anyways, ive uploaded all pics, now u can comment


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting pictures from Moscow. What is that spectacular looking red building?

The weather is looking very cold. :cheers:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Interesting pictures from Moscow. What is that spectacular looking red building?
> 
> The weather is looking very cold. :cheers:


The State Historical Museum


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Oh, today ive been to awesome Multimedia Art Museum
Usually moscow museums are toll, but today all city museums are free of charge.

Stay tuned


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

That's all for today, now you can comment


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

I really like the very last picture! The museum looks interesting.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Those churches are really something else!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Gzdvtz said:


> I really like the very last picture! The museum looks interesting.


Thanks, i really love that museum, reminds me of Tate Modern or MoMa


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Oh, sorry, but i will try not to go to the street, cause its too cold


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pictures. I also like that you try to inform people in this thread, This thread provide photos and info!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

apinamies said:


> Nice pictures. I also like that you try to inform people in this thread, This thread provide photos and info!


Thanks, exactly, people must know where photos were taken, in my opinion


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great new photos from Moscow....:cheers;


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Linguine said:


> great new photos from Moscow....:cheers;


Thanks so much!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Now im back, cause now weather is not so cold as it was last month. 
(but lots of snow though)
So, i decided to make a trip for you


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

true reality of russian winter


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've uploaded all the pics, now you can comment


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really beautiful photos of Moscow LevaniX...thanks for the effort.:cheers:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Linguine said:


> really beautiful photos of Moscow LevaniX...thanks for the effort.:cheers:


Thanks!


----------



## orangutangulis (Aug 15, 2011)

а эта белая церковь между современными зданиями - это где конкретно?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

orangutangulis said:


> а эта белая церковь между современными зданиями - это где конкретно?


Лесная Улица, прямо возле Белорусского Вокзала


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

#2


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, all my photobucket pics can't be seen there
Please, watch those albums 
http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o529/levaniX/


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

LevaniX, I really appreciate your effort, but could you make your "Stop motions" moving a bit smoother? At the moment everything is "jumping" there so it's difficult to make anything out. No offence.
Perhaps, I just don't understand the style of a real "Stop motions". 
P.S. BTW thanks for your thread as it shows really unusual perspective of Moscow so I'm discovering the city with you


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Ujeen said:


> LevaniX, I really appreciate your effort, but could you make your "Stop motions" moving a bit smoother? At the moment everything is "jumping" there so it's difficult to make anything out. No offence.
> Perhaps, I just don't understand the style of a real "Stop motions".
> P.S. BTW thanks for your thread as it shows really unusual perspective of Moscow so I'm discovering the city with you


Thanks, maybe you confused it with timelapse. 
Timelapse is smooth fastened image, stop motion is not so smooth as timelapse. In my opinion, there's some charm in this style. You know they're 2 different kinds of techniques.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's a story how I took the stop-motion. 

I spent over 4 hours to walk around the district, cause of one "little" problem. So I came into the place, Smolenskaya District, i wanted to take couple of pics of the UK Embassy, but..... turned out that there were no any pedestrian transition to cross the embankment. So, the nearest pedestrian underground transition turned out to be 3 kms away from me(there were Moscow IBC, World Trade Centre), so i came, but i saw some dirty paths, and i had to go on though, and finally came back to the place. I was so tired you know. 

That is outrage, why there's no transition nearby? Im angry as

Also, i spent over 3 hours, improving every single picture on paint.net, and making stop-motion, and you know what, im tired


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I dont know when will I be back to normal mode? Now im interested in stop motion.
And please, comment


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

levaniX said:


> #2


Even though not a big fan of videos I liked yours, specially the technic used that I believe transmit very well the city vibe


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Something more


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Just been to the lecture of some british architect Nicholas Champkins (he's one of teacher in the British School of Design in Moscow, which gives British education in Russia.

He seems to be very happy and casual person(maybe too casual for architect) but though. I even talked to him and asked a couple of question(and showed him a couple of my Moscow pics)

His quotes I remembered.(including answers to my questions): 
"In archecture, You must care rather about space at first, buildings themselves at second. Moscow buildings has very comfortable space between."

"Russian People here do not realize that their architecture is amazing, even in their balconies of flats or villages. They just do not care. People should be more happy about architecture."

"I do not stalinist and Moscow IBC buildings. It's symbol of "show-off". I don't like show-off much. Archetecture must be for people, there must be some comfort."

etc.

Pics and videos coming soon..... 

Of course, lecture was in English, and all people were asking question exactly in English,


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Videos and photos


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Your videos provide an interesting way to showcase Moscow. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Nice to hear that. Thank you


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Oh, it's very nice outside, and there was really wonderful sunset, absolutely wonderful.
This April is the warmest ever. It's +26 here now

Also, made some stop-motion


----------



## Vlad8 (Mar 6, 2011)

Why are you guys keeping those ugly factories in the middle of moscow? they are ruining the beautiful cityscape


----------



## Mr.Johnson (Mar 2, 2008)

better pics no vidios


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Mr.Johnson said:


> better pics no vidios


Now im trying to return to normal mode, anyway, here are my latest pics


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting updates from Moscow. Some fine weather, I see?


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Looks very nice


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Interesting updates from Moscow. Some fine weather, I see?


Yes, we had +30 nearly a week ago, and +26 on April, 26, as long as I remember.
The end of April was the warmest ever. 
But today its quite cold over here, +11


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

here are my last pics from my walk 


























































*Tripod by my friend, we were taking time lapse over here*


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Some photos remind me of Instagram. Don't you think so?


----------



## thedurringtondoctor (Jun 26, 2010)

Excellent and fascinating set of pictures. I have been to Moscow about 10-15 times on business in the last 10 years and have to say it is not my favourite place but judging by the photos here, your mayor has made a big effort to make the city more human. I have been to some of the cities of the Golden Ring. Do you have any photos of Veliko Rostov or Suzdal etc? I am sure nobody would make any negative comments if they could see how beautiful these places are.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

thedurringtondoctor said:


> Excellent and fascinating set of pictures. I have been to Moscow about 10-15 times on business in the last 10 years and have to say it is not my favourite place but judging by the photos here, your mayor has made a big effort to make the city more human. I have been to some of the cities of the Golden Ring. Do you have any photos of Veliko Rostov or Suzdal etc? I am sure nobody would make any negative comments if they could see how beautiful these places are.


I have never been there unfortunately....


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here are my todays ones

British Council Moscow year ago








British Council today(+Bulgarian Cultural Centre)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Public spaces appear to be very large in Moscow.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Public spaces appear to be very large in Moscow.


Thanks to commies. Russians loved huge spaces, everything immense back then
Commies had very big ambitions. They wanted to destroy Old Moscow, and build a massive imperial communist paradise instead.


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Public spaces appear to be very large in Moscow.


Yes they do. I guess that is a luxury you have when your country has a lot of space.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

My latest pic








US Embassy


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Here's my update from renewed Gorky Park, which now looks like typical park in some exact developed countries with art objects, hammocks and its all free!!!


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Hipsterish photo from the Underground


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

[bump]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Moscow IBC, Kutuzov Ave
Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Then here comes the Golden Mile, the best neighbourhood of Moscow with the most expensive prices, the most expensive houses. 
Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках




Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Sorry, for too many pictures I posted. Some weak computers may crash.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today
Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Your pictures are really improving; I'm enjoying them and finding them interesting. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> Your pictures are really improving; I'm enjoying them and finding them interesting. Thanks for the effort.


Thanks a lot, Jane


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice pictures. Hope to see more of Moscow and othe Russian cities.

Doesn't look like they have much snow.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today
Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow. Feb, 20th» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There is a certain _bombast _to the Moscow cityscape.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today
Фотографии в альбоме «March» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

It was a depressing foggy morning in Moscow, but there was a warm-over
Фотографии в альбоме «March» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]










And bonus video, i took


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Well, does this page loads properly for you?


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Well, these photos include some details of navigation in the Moscow Metro

Generally, navigation in Moscow Metro consists of 2 designs:
old design, which seems to be outdated that nowadays it looks tacky and absolutely confusing for foreigner
and new design, which looks as good as those signs in european metro/tube/underground systems. 

But the problem is that they both have no english translation

So, what do you really think about it? 

Here's the payment terminal
Фотографии в альбоме «March» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]






































This is what's hidden in the subway/underground transitions
Lots of kiosks with rubbish food, accecories, fake chinese phones etc

Top-up terminal


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures; I agree, though, that as a visitor I would not have a clue as to where to go.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

^^
Thanks a lot. But the only thing I want to do now, is to create a new page


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «April-3» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]












And bonus vid


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some interesting perspectives there.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

^^
Thank you, Jane, as usual.. Though picture quality is terrible, as for me


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

600West218 said:


> Your inbox blocks me from sending you a message


Well, that's strange...


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

I've just sent you a friendship request, maybe try now


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Anyway, today's location is *Moscow IBC cluster* and Kutuzov Ave


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «Moscow IBC» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Today I went to newly pedestrianised area of Moscow- Kuznetsky Most. 
It looks unusually civilised for Moscow
To be fair, it looks even better than famous Arbat St.


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «New pedestrian areas» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «New pedestrian areas» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «New pedestrian areas» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Фотографии в альбоме «New pedestrian areas» Levan Bibilashvili на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------

